# 10g Tank Build



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am setting up a 10g tank and thought I would start a build thread for the very first time.
Filter: 20 gallon hydro II 
Heater: 50 watt (don't know the brand)
Light: crappy purples strip light from old 29g, looking to upgrade to LED
Current inhabitants are 4 guppies cycling the tank.
Expected Flora: Christmas moss
Anubias nana
Staurogyne repens
Java fern
Moss balls
Low to medium light stem plant any ideas?
Expected Fauna: Red Cherry Shrimp
Scarlet badis either 2 pairs or 3m 4f
Possibly 3 or 4 Otto cats
Here is a current pic: image_zps5957217f.jpg photo by wuwuwu54 | Photobucket


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

With these plants and build and no co2, will I need to dose a liquid supplement such as excel? I have a laterite clay fertilizer mixed into my substrate.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Checked on driftwood I collected and one of the pieces had sunk so I added it to the tank. I will prob take out the rock and decorations when the other peices are ready.
Fts: http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=6
New driftwood: http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=5


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Did a wc yesterday and the ammonia was at .5 ppm everything else 0. Also had a question on the stocking scheme. Will the RCS eat the Dario eggs if they breed, or will the Dario wipe out the shrimp population? If the RCS won't work would a school of 5 Pygmy Cories be suitable? I am getting two pair of Dario.


----------

